# My Makeshift Growbox



## louis (Aug 20, 2007)

I am working on my first grow box.  I have a spare bathroom that seems to do the job perfectly.  (All I've thought about for the last week has been growing)  I realized that a spare round-about that was sitting in my kitchen collecting dust, so I decided to use it to turn it into a growing box (It's still a work in progress.)  Tell me what you think.

Later,
Louis


----------



## Oaklandish (Aug 21, 2007)

Interesting and creative at the same time.. What are your plans as far as lighting goes?


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 21, 2007)

yea im curious has to how ur gonna run the vents, fans, lights, etc. not much space either.  but it does look interesting.


----------

